# Swimming and diarrhea



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

When I've taken my girl to the beach in the past I've noticed that after playing fetch in the water she gets rocket butt. It only takes a about 15 minutes for it to happen. I assumed it was the laxative effect of the salt water she ingests fetching the toy out of the water. I've always made sure to have plenty of fresh water on hand to mitigate the heavy salt load. Today I took her to a river to swim (brackish water). To get her out swimming I have to play fetch as swimming isn't allowed where we go. She pooped a good solid poop on the way. I throw her toy maybe a dozen times over 45 minutes. On the way back to the truck she let loose a watery poop. It's only a 5 minute drive home. I hosed the river water off and we went to the back yard. She shot a good amount of clear water out her butt like a pressurized hose. She seemed done so we went inside. Not 3 minutes later she got up and shot clear water out her butt across my living room (carpet...yikes what a mess), through the garage and across the patio. That's a good 50 ft. She couldn't control it. It just came as she walked. Poor thing I could tell it was upsetting her. 

I know dogs have a rapid digestive tract but it seems to come out almost as fast as it goes in. It didn't seem like she was ingesting that much water and it can't be making her feel to good.

She has HD and it's been very hot so I was hoping swimming would be a good low impact exercise for her since our daily walks have been greatly shortened. But if this is going to happen every time I don't know what to do.

Anyway, my question is does anyone else have a dog that does this?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

None of mine do this. What about using a probiotic or kefir (?) to help her digestive tract? or adding rice to the morning meal before swim time to help slow things down. Not sure if that'd work, but if she enjoys swimming and her having HD it would suck to have to give it up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja poops/ trail and beach poop' after the initial solid ones. It is thin and runny but never watery as a spout like what the OP describes. I think it is unusual. Maybe catch some of the watery stuff and have it checked at the vet. Some of my dogs in the past squirted after a day at the beach but immediately digested their meals normally afterwards.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

She did have an empty stomach as I don't let her eat before exercise. She drank a good amount of fresh water again shortly after my initial post then we went for a short evening walk. She had another clear water poop. She ate her dinner after her walk cool down and seems fine. Shall see what happens.

Wish I could teach her not to swallow so much water retrieving from the water. I wonder if dock diving dogs have this issue?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It depends how they swim. Deja is my first dog who keeps her mouth out of the water when swimming. The others scooped it up when retrieving back to me. I woldn't know how to teach them that. How about no retrieves in the water, just on the beach itself?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> It depends how they swim. Deja is my first dog who keeps her mouth out of the water when swimming. The others scooped it up when retrieving back to me. I woldn't know how to teach them that. How about no retrieves in the water, just on the beach itself?


Yeah we don't do retrieves in the water on the rare occasion we get to go to the ocean anymore. Most of the time we go to the river and their is no human swimming at that location (wild life area) so the only way I can get her to swim for exercise is to do retrieves. She won't just swim if we aren't in the water unless she is retrieving.
Sadly we live in an area that isn't overly dog friendly. The swimming beaches on the river don't allow dogs ever. Well there is one about 40 minutes away but that isn't convenient for daily or frequent swimming. Her hips are not good and she is really starting to show signs of worsening. She needs to lose some weight (about 6-8 lbs). Swimming just has so many benefits for her. 

Guess I'm going to have to get creative. Nothing is easy with this dog...*sigh*


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Ever drink a quart of warm sea salt water to flush your colon? Same thing. My pup will have soft, sandy stools after a day at the beach but not 5 mins after.


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

I had no idea that this could happen. The only time Nix swam was when she decided to dive into a lake out of the blue. She was swimming for no longer than 5 minutes (it's a park lake not meant for swimming, neither dogs nor people) but I don't think she drank any of the water, fortunately. So no problems with her stool afterwards.

Another dog I had (also a GSD), Desi, would swim in the river and fetch sticks. I don't remember any problems with her stool, either.

Maybe you could ask the vet?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have noticed some loose stools after swimming, either in a pool or freshwater river which are our only choices.

I am beginning to wonder if it has to do with how healthy the dogs system is tone begin with. Because when my boy was having intermittent problems, a swim would often result in mud pie type stool.

Now he is having a really good stretch...I am cautiously optimistic I have a diet that works for him. Perfect firm stools consistently. I took him to swim at the river today and he swam hard for nearly half hour. When he got out I walked him up the road a little to potty before we got in the truck and he pooped on the pavement because there was no shoulder right there...but it was still a nicely formed poop and he ate a big meal last night. these all seemed to be contributing factors to the loose stools and today he was good.

Same with my girl, she had some long term stool issues that are resolved now. And she can swim hard and still have healthy stools.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm fairly certain it has a lot to do with it being brackish water. But she seems to swallow so much of it. When she was about 15 months she went swimming at a charity event in a chlorinated pool. That swim landed her at the vet for an overnight, IV hydration, barium x-rays and a diagnoses of an ileus caused by the chlorinated water she swallowed that gave her so much GI inflammation that her intestines swelled closed. $900 later and she has not been in chlorinated pool since. 

She does have a very touchy tummy. Food allergies and the lot. She's a hot mess...lol!
I am amazed at how quickly it goes through her. Takes all of 15-20 minutes and the enema effect is full on. I've just never known of another dog that had this to this extent.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

maybe no swimming for this dog?


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

I have had many a dog swim in this river and never had loose bowels. Some have swam over a week daily.


----------

